# Advice on moving to Spain



## Bradders999 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi 
I'm about to start the ball rolling on making the move to Spain, I just wanted some advice on where to go , work, schools etc.
Myself and partner both work for the NHS and have a 2 year old. We ideally wanted somewhere near the coast but also near a good expat community with good schools, we would be looking to buy a property and either look for jobs or buy into a business. I would welcome any advice on location, jobs , businesses etc.
Thanks


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

First and foremost you must consider the fact that Spain is currently suffering chronic unemployment. That being the case changing from a position of both having steady jobs and a child to raise to moving abroad with very little work opportunities IMHO is not very wise


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure what work you do in the NHS, but you would need any qualifications ratified in Spanish and you would need to be fluent in both written and spoken spanish - it also perhaps should be pointed out that the NHS trust I work for in England at the moment is recruiting from Spain (amongst other countries) as there isnt so much work there and the UK need the staff. To be able to become a resident of Spain you would need to prove that you have a liveable income and that you have healthcare provision - although if you can get an employment contract there, it would cover those.

That said, first of all you need to do a few fact finding trips to Spain, to areas that you think you could be happy and see what you think, what work may be available and if it "ticks the boxes"

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Where are you up to so far? What area will you go to? As JOJO said, what type of nhs work do you do?
All these things are important if you want any advice on moving over here!


----------



## melissaspain (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello Bradders999,

I arrived to Spain one year ago from France and I leave in Murcia in the costa Blanca.
I know that in the region of Alicante, there is a strong expat community living close to the sea. I am thinking about places like: torrevieja, Campoamo, Orihuela etc... In this area you have some nice gold clubs, and water sports and others cool activities to enjoy under the sun. Where I live in Murcia, the weather is hotter (almost 40degres in summer) but you also have an expat community leaqving all the year in La manga club. If you look for a long-term renting I think the agency ready4spain.com is specialized about the costa blanca and costa calida and can help you. Otherwise, you also have national websites like: idealista, enalquiler, fotocasa.

I dont understand what means NHS but learning Spanish will definitely help you to find more jobs opportunities. In fact, trilingual candidates are very appreciated in Spain and can be offered a good job easier. However, for English speakers that do not speak Spanish, seasonal works in the tourism sector, teaching English, real estate, multinational companies may provide job possibilities but also services dedicated to the large expat populations living along the coast of Spain and in major cities, such as Madrid, Barcelona and Seville. Otherwise for other types of employment, you will need to speak Spanish. Once you moved to Spain, the best way to learn fast Spanish is to subscribe to Spanish Institute and attend to intensive classes. Then you can practice daily in the street and watching Spanish television programs help a lot to learn new vocabulary. To multiply the possibilities to get contacted for a job interview, you should create your profile in different websites and refresh your profile every week to make sure that you have the best visibility online. 
- Spanish job websites: the most populars are InfoJobs, Infoempleo.com, Oficina Empleo, Monster
- Expat/ multilingual websites: Expatica jobs, English Language Jobs, Xpatjobs, Ambient recruitment, Approach People Recruitment, jobsinnetwork 
- Recruitment agencies: Michael page, Adecco, Talent Search People, Tecnoempleo, randstad 

I hope this will help you 
All the best, 
Melissa


----------



## Bradders999 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi
thank you for all the replies,
We are both Paramedics in the NHS at the moment, we ideally wanted to either open or take over a Bar/Coffee shop and to live nearby. At a push i could always travel back to the uk every couple of months for 2 weeks and work for a agency to subsidise the move. We have a 2 year old so somewhere with good schools and a good expat community would be great.
Thanks again for any other replies.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bradders999 said:


> Hi
> thank you for all the replies,
> We are both Paramedics in the NHS at the moment, we ideally wanted to either open or take over a Bar/Coffee shop and to live nearby. At a push i could always travel back to the uk every couple of months for 2 weeks and work for a agency to subsidise the move. We have a 2 year old so somewhere with good schools and a good expat community would be great.
> Thanks again for any other replies.


Coffee shops/bars are hard work and not always profitable. You'll need to be prepared to work 24/7 - which isnt a good idea with a small child. You may be able to find some temporary work doing that, but its not going to be regular or easy. Going back every few weeks to work in the UK - well my husband commuted and that was hard too and not particularly cheap with the cost of flights - but at least if you are paying into the UK system, you should still be able to claim child allowance. If you're main residence is going to be in Spain though, you will need to prove a you have an income that will support you and that you have healthcare cover.

But what you need to do is to go over to Spain and do some fact finding - write a list of things that you need to be near (a good airport if you are going to commute) and the things you want to be near and look at google maps - then visit a few times to get a feel for it and see if it has the things you want and need.

Jo xxx


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sure everyone on here will attest to the fact that bars and cafes open and close more than any other business. This site Businesses For Sale Spain - Buy a business or Sell a business is just one English language site and has 394 bars and 405 cafes for sale. The first ad on one page states, _Asking Price: €145,000 Turnover: €130,000 Net Profit: €4,060,000_ which is plainly pie in the sky! Definitely buyer beware.

Another thing to consider is that unless you speak pretty fluent Spanish, you will be unable to converse with many of your potential clientele, or will have to hire others to do that for you.

I know people working in bars getting cash-in-hand for low wages and with no social security payments. These bars are your competition. 

I hope you don't think this is unduly negative, but these facts must be taken into consideration. If things go wrong here, there is not the safety net that there is in the UK. One of several reasons everyone wants to go there!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Madliz said:


> I'm sure everyone on here will attest to the fact that bars and cafes open and close more than any other business. This site Businesses For Sale Spain - Buy a business or Sell a business is just one English language site and has 394 bars and 405 cafes for sale. The first ad on one page states, _Asking Price: €145,000 Turnover: €130,000 Net Profit: €4,060,000_ which is plainly pie in the sky! Definitely buyer beware.
> 
> Another thing to consider is that unless you speak pretty fluent Spanish, you will be unable to converse with many of your potential clientele, or will have to hire others to do that for you.
> 
> ...



4 million in profits from 130k turnover - now that is a business I'd be interested in!


----------



## Toluci (Mar 15, 2016)

Good morning,
I am a new entry of this community and I have been living in Benalmadena (Malaga), Costa del Sol, since last May, running a restaurant after living in London for the last ten years and doing the same.
I agree obviously with anyone who is saying that the restaurant/bar sector has seen a lot of failures and closures during the last years here in Spain, due to the financial crisis and other factors.
But, talking with locals and professionals and living here every day, I can say that, mainly, the principal reason for these bad results are due to the totally absence of experience in who were running these premises coupled with an abnormal number of these shops. 
Generally, they were people with no idea of what meaning running a bar, coffee or a restaurant. They only wanted a sunny place where to live with their families and gain some money doing what they thought was the easiest way to do that. They, then, trusted people who were there only to gain money on them, without to explain the big risks associate with that venture or choosing for them, who were lack of competence in the field, the right place to run.
As a result, they failed, and there is now, at least in Costa del Sol, a situation were it is possible to start with profit a new business (and a new life in a wonderful place with the family) with relatively little money, choosing between the many closed premises.
But, it is imperative to be cautious and to rely on honest people, professional, who are there to help you and assist you from the beginning to the end of the new venture, taking in account all the personal circumstances. 
Hoping what I said can help you, write me if you want more explanations.
A nice day to everyone.


----------

